# [?] About Czerny etude



## minhvu8393 (May 17, 2013)

I want to pratice Czerny Etude op.740, but there are many excercises, i cannot learn all of it, so i want to know some important lesson in Czerny Etude op.740, thank you.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Depends on what you want to or need to do. Each of the studies will be important to different people. These are not like Hanon where you have a simple repetitive pattern that can be quickly memorised so I shouldn't worry about memorising them. Think about your own technique and what you want to improve and concentrate on those studies.


----------



## minhvu8393 (May 17, 2013)

i want to know some typical lessons for: speed, strength of fingers first, and some lessons to expand my fingers.

i really like Chopin etudes, but i tried etude no.5 op.10 ( black keys etude), i am not enough.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Look at the titles of the studies. op 740 is finger dexterity, but you still get 1. Action of the fingers with the hands in a steady position, 2. Passing the thumb under and 3. Clearness in rapidity. If you want to extend your fingers look at 15 Extensions with great strength and so on - Czerny spells it all out. If you want total speed - fats runs and so on - then try op 299 The School of Velocity. Ask your teacher for help.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

What Taggart said, plus a caution about practicing too fast and too tense. Start slowly and learn the notes at a speed where it is absolutely easy to play every note without stress in the muscles/tendons. Even if it is 1/4 tempo or slower. Then build tempo but never go so fast that your muscles seize up. Particularly for anything fast AND with large extensions. Build up good habits in your muscle memory, and let your tempo increase gradually over time WITH those good habits. 

(This is where working with an experienced teacher who pays attention to physical issues is very helpful.)


----------

